# horse racing



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

out of the main stream of life Thoroughbred racing goes on year round. and it is a dangerous job. a jockey i have followed for several years....well i saw the race this happened at race track called PARX aka philadelphia race track

Veteran jockey Jose Luis Flores, a 2013 inductee of the Parx Racing Hall of Fame, was critically injured in a ninth race spill at the Bensalem, Pa., racetrack Monday and is on life support, according to Parx director of racing Sam Elliott.

then this

I am sorry to report that jockey Jose Luis Flores, who was critically injured in a spill @parxracing on Monday died at approximately 12:45 p.m Thursday after being removed from life support at Aria Jefferson Torresdale Hospital. Obituary to follow at http://DRF.com .

very sad 57 years old waited for his family to come from the US south. before they turned off the machine


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

It can be a very dangerous sport.

Excuse my ignorance of US racing, but was Jose Luis Flores a jump jockey?

Deaths in Flat Racing here are very rare.

Usually the worst injuries happen over the sticks:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/h...Murgatroyd-with-a-warm-smile-and-a-laugh.html


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> It can be a very dangerous sport.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance of US racing, but was Jose Luis Flores a jump jockey?
> 
> ...


no "flat track" as they say in the states he and horse were on the lead 6f race and the horse just went down. got tossed big time


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

_"A dozen jockeys have paid the ultimate price in Britain and Ireland since 1980, eight of those over jumps and four on the Flat."_

From an article dated October 2014

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/h...eed-a-risk-we-take-for-the-sport-we-love.html


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

34 horses have died on British racetracks this year alone.
Jockeys have a choice of career, horses don’t.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

LezLee said:


> 34 horses have died on British racetracks this year alone.
> Jockeys have a choice of career, horses don't.


true horses go down and are euthanized . for many reasons. and yes horses do not have a choice BUT the thoroughbred horses are bred all the time. breeders do bred and owners buy and trainers train. a standard bred can not run a long turf race. and i do think the horses that are euthanized are a small percent. for example i have 14 race tracks just today i can view. avg. of 9 races each track and 8~ in a field.. mayb 0 get euthanized. and this happens 7 days a week.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

You mean killed, destroyed. Just ‘a small percent’? So that makes it OK then. 
Also many horses too old to race or be ridden are often not put out to pasture to live out their natural lives but are sent off to the knackers’ yard for pet food. 
I just find it completely immoral and unethical to use animals purely for money-making and entertainment. I include dogs and other creatures in this.
This is a big and complex argument which I’m unlikely to win, so I’ll leave it with you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

It often seems that flat falls, though relatively rare, are more serious proportionately than jump falls. This may be because of the higher speeds and both horse and jockey being less used to falling. Also there is the fact that many flat horses are entire which makes them more highly strung. I remember the horrific incident Lester Pigott once had (with Winsor Boy?) when the saddle strap slipped over its ***** whilst in the starting gate, and it forced its way out of the stalls and ran down the track for a few furlongs before crashing into the crowd. It would have been in agony.

I found this interesting in Dr Js second article:



> And it is a very worrying statistic that four female jockeys have died in Australia in the last 18 months given that fewer girls ride than men. It may sound sexist but, statistically, female jockeys seem at greater risk from injury than their male counterparts.


I recall John Francome saying that women riders did not fall off horses very well. He was talking about jumpers and showed footage of Gee Armytage, coincidentally sister of the author of the articles, landing on her back with legs in the air and comparing that with male jockeys who would get into a ball and roll on landing.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

LezLee said:


> You mean killed, destroyed. Just 'a small percent'? So that makes it OK then.
> Also many horses too old to race or be ridden are often not put out to pasture to live out their natural lives but are sent off to the knackers' yard for pet food.
> I just find it completely immoral and unethical to use animals purely for money-making and entertainment. I include dogs and other creatures in this.
> This is a big and complex argument which I'm unlikely to win, so I'll leave it with you.


well its not "ok" and we will leave it there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2018)

Here is the Piggott incident. 1981!

http://www.alamy.com/stock-photo-ap...stalls-crash-at-epsom-yesterday-69499898.html


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

PP 03
RIGOLETTO (SWI) is running now at Santa Anita 6 1/2 turf downhill. a swiss horse
4 B C (SWI) Zoffany (IRE) - Rumina (FR)
Hronis Racing LLC


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> PP 03
> 
> PP 03
> RIGOLETTO (SWI)
> ...


NO winner winner chicken dinner for RIGOLETTO as they say " ran out" finished out of the money


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Know Elgar loved horseracing but don't know if he owned a racehorse. Also does anyone know if any other composer owned one?


----------

